# New Build - Any issues or suggestions?



## BenG (Sep 10, 2022)

Hey everyone - I am looking to finally start my new build after grabbing all of the parts which has been difficult with supply-chain issues. Nevertheless, I would love to get opinions and see if there are any issues or places I can improve beforehand. 

For Cubase/Win10 Pro, no gaming, etc.

- AMD Ryzen 9 5900x
- Asus ProArt x570-Creator WIFI
- 128gb Corsair Vengeance 3600mhz
- 2 x 2tb Samsung Evo/Pro SSD
- Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3060 (Overkill for what I do?)
- Corsair SF580 80+ Platinum
- Thermaltake Water 3.0 120 ARGB (or 240 is better?)
- Fractal Design Define 7 Compact

What do you think? Suggestions? 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Pictus (Sep 10, 2022)

BenG said:


> Hey everyone - I am looking to finally start my new build after grabbing all of the parts which has been difficult with supply-chain issues. Nevertheless, I would love to get opinions and see if there are any issues or places I can improve beforehand.
> 
> For Cubase/Win10 Pro, no gaming, etc.
> 
> ...


Hi, if you do not need the extras of the X570, go for the Asus ProArt B550 Creator.
The B550 chipset is less picky than the X570.





Asus ProArt B550-CREATOR ATX AM4 Motherboard







pcpartpicker.com







With any option you choose, make sure to update the motherboard BIOS
and use the latest chipset driver








AMD Ryzen Chipset Drivers (4.11.15.342) Download


This driver package contains the chipset drivers for AMD Ryzen processors for best performance and energy-efficient operation on Microsoft Windows.




www.techpowerup.com









BenG said:


> - 128gb Corsair Vengeance 3600mhz


If the RAM does not work at 3600MHz, raise the DDR voltage from 1.35V to 1.38V
If still have a problem, send-me a MSG.





BenG said:


> - 2 x 2tb Samsung Evo/Pro SSD
> - Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3060 (Overkill for what I do?)


It is, you can be more than fine with:


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/XpkWGX/gigabyte-radeon-rx-6400-4-gb-eagle-video-card-gv-r64eagle-4gd


or


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/wdhFf7/evga-geforce-gtx-1630-4-gb-sc-gaming-video-card-04g-p4-1633-kr


or


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/Mc7G3C/sapphire-radeon-rx-6500-xt-4-gb-pulse-video-card-11314-01-20g



Some tweaks specially for NVidia GPU at





Nvidia Driver, no latency anymore?


Hi all! We all know that AMD drivers have from far, less latency than Nvidia drivers, and for that reason we all recommand an AMD graphic card for audio working. But recently i have dealt with a new install on a PC with an Nvidia graphic card. And when i updated to the latest driver i saw an...




vi-control.net









BenG said:


> - Corsair SF580 80+ Platinum


Get the Corsair RMx (2021) 850 W 80+ Gold, it is semi-passive and +- up to 410W the fan is off.


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/26rRsY/corsair-rmx-2021-850-w-80-gold-certified-fully-modular-atx-power-supply-cp-9020200-na










BenG said:


> - Thermaltake Water 3.0 120 ARGB (or 240 is better?)


Not good, get the ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 280 A-RGB


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/HZvdnQ/arctic-liquid-freezer-ii-280-a-rgb-689-cfm-liquid-cpu-cooler-acfre00106a


But look a this

I'd pick the Arctic anyway because it's really good, but if you want another option


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/JfVG3C/nzxt-kraken-x63-9817-cfm-liquid-cpu-cooler-rl-krx63-01



And make sure to place the right way, for the Fractal Compact it is in the case front with the tubes
in the top position, above the CPU level.






BenG said:


> - Fractal Design Define 7 Compact


I prefer airflow oriented cases, with better airflow the fans can run at lower RPM and produce less
noise, get the Fractal Design Meshify 2 Compact


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/7TBG3C/fractal-design-meshify-2-compact-atx-mid-tower-case-fd-c-mes2c-01


----------



## Laddy (Sep 10, 2022)

Damn , I must say I appreciate the way you help people with computer setups, Pictus. Hope you will be around when I buy a new pc next year


----------



## BenG (Sep 10, 2022)

Pictus said:


> Hi, if you do not need the extras of the X570, go for the Asus ProArt B550 Creator.
> The B550 chipset is less picky than the X570.
> 
> 
> ...



What an amazing and helpful post! Thank you so much for taking the time to reply so thoroughly and with such insight about each part!!

For the mobo, I hear ya but was really wanting the Thunderbolt, 10gb ethernet and extra slots. I will check the RAM speed and let you know but I sincerely appreciate the offer of help on this!! Also, all of the great tweaks you outlined 

Some questions:

1. Ty for the advice on the graphics card and for the three recommendations! Would you choose one of them over the others, or are they all essentially identical?

2. Do you find the NXZT a step-down from the ARTIC? (or a Noctua?) Tbh, the video you included did scare me a bit but at least it is a well known issue!

3. I will look into the case and am possibly thinking of possibly not going with the compact to give me more space. The Meshify2 is interesting though I keep the PC in a small cabinet which might negate the benefits of an airflow case...

Thanks again for the truly generous post!


----------



## Pictus (Sep 10, 2022)

Laddy said:


> Damn , I must say I appreciate the way you help people with computer setups, Pictus. Hope you will be around when I buy a new pc next year


If I'm around, I'd be honored to help you build the next PC.



*--------------------------------------------------------*






BenG said:


> What an amazing and helpful post! Thank you so much for taking the time to reply so thoroughly and with such insight about each part!!
> 
> For the mobo, I hear ya but was really wanting the Thunderbolt, 10gb ethernet and extra slots. I will check the RAM speed and let you know but I sincerely appreciate the offer of help on this!! Also, all of the great tweaks you outlined


Both have the Thunderbolt, but want the extra stuff, no problem go for the X570.


> Some questions:
> 
> 1. Ty for the advice on the graphics card and for the three recommendations! Would you choose one of them over the others, or are they all essentially identical?


For you all work the same, but the GPU power is in ascending order, the third is more strong.



> 2. Do you find the NXZT a step-down from the ARTIC? (or a Noctua?) Tbh, the video you included did scare me a bit but at least it is a well known issue!


The NXZT is good, but the Arctic is better, they all fit in the Compact.


> 3. I will look into the case and am possibly thinking of possibly not going with the compact to give me more space. The Meshify2 is interesting though I keep the PC in a small cabinet which might negate the benefits of an airflow case...
> 
> Thanks again for the truly generous post!


You are welcome, I have no experience with cabinet, but one time with a custom water kit I placed the 
pump/radiator/fans into another room for ultimate silence.


----------



## Kony (Sep 10, 2022)

Laddy said:


> Damn , I must say I appreciate the way you help people with computer setups, Pictus.


I was thinking the same. Pictus's advice for PC builds is the forum's equivalent to Evil Dragon's level of expertise with Kontakt IMO.


----------



## BenG (Sep 11, 2022)

Pictus said:


> If I'm around, I'd be honored to help you build the next PC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply invaluable advice here and I cannot appreciate your help enough!


----------



## BenG (Sep 11, 2022)

Kony said:


> I was thinking the same. Pictus's advice for PC builds is the forum's equivalent to Evil Dragon's level of expertise with Kontakt IMO.


Truly and both of them are like VIC heros around these parts. I can't tell you how much time/money/effort these guys have saved me and countless others over the years just out of sheer generosity. Incredible people.


----------



## ZeroZero (Sep 11, 2022)

M2 NMVE drive I tb for your system drive. This will speed up any system - a lot. You have PCI 4 on that board, with that you can speeds of 7000, compared to 560 max for old school SSDs. I would be using m.2 slots for samples too. all NMVEs are faster than SSDs They are often cheaper too. If three mono slots is not enough get a pci card and add m.2s there, up to four a slot. i would consider a fan less graphics card or even running using the on board graphics for music only PC. No need for a fancy graphics card and it can use up valuable slots. Another addition I like is a PCI card with extra usbs.


----------



## ZeroZero (Sep 11, 2022)

Do you really need water cooling? I think the fashion is turning. I do not have it, I buy decent be quiet fans then turn them down in the bios. I have a fanless gpu. I can’t hear a thing. Make sure the case has good ventilation. 
my system is built around an Old 8700k chip, ASU’s x390 mono and has six m.2s and an SSD for storage 64 go Ram. It’s old now, but it’s blazingly fast and does everything I ask and never is noisy or overheated. Your system will be a lot better, especially with a 7500 M.2 NMVE system drive with ITb. Note SSDs and M.2s slow down a lot as they reach capacity, so don’t cram drives.


----------



## Pictus (Sep 11, 2022)

Kony said:


> I was thinking the same. Pictus's advice for PC builds is the forum's equivalent to Evil Dragon's level of expertise with Kontakt IMO.





BenG said:


> Truly and both of them are like VIC heros around these parts. I can't tell you how much time/money/effort these guys have saved me and countless others over the years just out of sheer generosity. Incredible people.


Thank you guys!
It is the Golden Rule https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Rule



ZeroZero said:


> Do you really need water cooling? I think the fashion is turning. I do not have it, I buy decent be quiet fans then turn them down in the bios. I have a fanless gpu. I can’t hear a thing. Make sure the case has good ventilation.
> my system is built around an Old 8700k chip, ASU’s x390 mono and has six m.2s and an SSD for storage 64 go Ram. It’s old now, but it’s blazingly fast and does everything I ask and never is noisy or overheated. Your system will be a lot better, especially with a 7500 M.2 NMVE system drive with ITb. Note SSDs and M.2s slow down a lot as they reach capacity, so don’t cram drives.



Good point!
BenG uses a cabinet, so I guess makes no difference the case or the cooler as long it can keep the CPU at the operational temperatures. It is simpler to use a good air cooler, I prefer the big ones independent of any factor...
Just need to check if they will fit the case, the Noctua NH-D15S is a good choice and fits the Fractal Compact cases.

The GPUs I mentioned are semi-passive and the fan probably will never turn on for audio workloads,
they are fast enough to handle 4K monitors, the AMD models has the advantage we can only install
the driver and not the bloatware. I do not think there is any modern AMD GPU 100% passive.





The best way to control the case/CPU fans is with this





FanControl, my take on a SpeedFan replacement


______________________________ Version updated date: 11/04/2022 Current update version: 136 https://getfancontrol.com To run at startup: Use the new "Start with Windows" option in the left hamburger menu ______________________________ Tutorials: ______________________________ TLDR _______________...




linustechtips.com




The good part is that we cam make the case fans reacts to both the GPU and CPU temperature
and it is super easy to tweak.


----------



## portego (Sep 11, 2022)

Is it wise to jump on the AM4 Socket now? End of the month AM5 should be launched and AM4 discontinued (no future CPU upgrades possible without a new motherboard). Would make more sense to wait a little and build with the next gen, particularly when you have to buy everything. If you don't use your PC for gaming an addition bonus of the new generation would be the integrated GPU -> No need for a 3060 and save some money. I have the 3060 and play on a 3440x1440 monitor (not max settings) with it, so for your use it's overkill. And if you need more GPU power in the future, you can always buy one. But also there is a new Gen on the horizon.

Yeah, i would think about the timing. Wait for the 7090?

- M2 NMVE is truly awesome as a system drive
- Not a fan of watercooling in general. Fans can be quieter than watercooling because of the pump
- Noctua fans are a blessing, but never go for the grey ones. The ugly brown is the real stuff
- For cables, cable management and fan grills check out aliexpress. At least here in Switzerlands it's a lot cheaper to buy this stuff from china than from our dealers.


----------



## Pictus (Sep 11, 2022)

portego said:


> Is it wise to jump on the AM4 Socket now? End of the month AM5 should be launched and AM4 discontinued (no future CPU upgrades possible without a new motherboard). Would make more sense to wait a little and build with the next gen, particularly when you have to buy everything. If you don't use your PC for gaming an addition bonus of the new generation would be the integrated GPU -> No need for a 3060 and save some money. I have the 3060 and play on a 3440x1440 monitor (not max settings) with it, so for your use it's overkill. And if you need more GPU power in the future, you can always buy one. But also there is a new Gen on the horizon.
> 
> Yeah, i would think about the timing. Wait for the 7090?
> 
> ...



I would wait for the new AMD 7xxx or Intel 13xxx CPUs and they have good built-in GPUs.








AMD Zen 4 Ryzen 7000 Specs, Release Date, Benchmarks, Price Listings


The five fives: DDR5, PCIe 5.0, 5nm, AM5, and 5.7 GHz




www.tomshardware.com












Intel 13th-Gen Raptor Lake Specs, Release Date, Benchmarks, and More


More cores, cache, and higher frequencies




www.tomshardware.com












AMD Ryzen 5 7600X CPU Operates at 5.45 GHz With Up To 92C Temps at Stock, 110W Package Power Rating


AMD Ryzen 5 7600X CPU's latest benchmarks show up to 92C temps at stock operation and 110W package power under a dual-fan AIO cooler.




wccftech.com





With a BIG 420mm radiator we have more surface to exchange the heat, so the 
fans can run at lower speeds. A pump with PWM will not be noisy, with AIOs when
mounting the wrong way it can cause air bubbles to stay in the pump.


----------



## BenG (Sep 11, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> Do you really need water cooling? I think the fashion is turning. I do not have it, I buy decent be quiet fans then turn them down in the bios. I have a fanless gpu. I can’t hear a thing. Make sure the case has good ventilation.
> my system is built around an Old 8700k chip, ASU’s x390 mono and has six m.2s and an SSD for storage 64 go Ram. It’s old now, but it’s blazingly fast and does everything I ask and never is noisy or overheated. Your system will be a lot better, especially with a 7500 M.2 NMVE system drive with ITb. Note SSDs and M.2s slow down a lot as they reach capacity, so don’t cram drives.


Sorry for not clarifying and the Samsungs are 980 Pros NVMe for the two m.2 slots. Looking forward to the increased speed over my old 840's running on SATA 

For the water cooling, I think I prefer it but I was open to fans as well since my previous system had them. With how I have everything set-up, I'm hoping the build doesn't run too hot in the first place...


----------



## BenG (Sep 11, 2022)

portego said:


> Is it wise to jump on the AM4 Socket now? End of the month AM5 should be launched and AM4 discontinued (no future CPU upgrades possible without a new motherboard). Would make more sense to wait a little and build with the next gen, particularly when you have to buy everything. If you don't use your PC for gaming an addition bonus of the new generation would be the integrated GPU -> No need for a 3060 and save some money. I have the 3060 and play on a 3440x1440 monitor (not max settings) with it, so for your use it's overkill. And if you need more GPU power in the future, you can always buy one. But also there is a new Gen on the horizon.
> 
> Yeah, i would think about the timing. Wait for the 7090?
> 
> ...


I thought about it but given that a lot of music software is so far behind in terms of optimizing for new tech, I think it won't be a relevant issue until 3-5 years from now. The new boards will also require DDR5 which will be a fortune for 128gb, as will the new processors. 

If I was building in a year or so from now, I probably would have.


----------



## BenG (Sep 11, 2022)

Pictus said:


> Thank you guys!
> It is the Golden Rule https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Rule
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what an interesting tool and didn't even know that fan control like that was possible. Will check it out in more detail!!


----------



## BenG (Sep 11, 2022)

Pictus said:


> I would wait for the new AMD 7xxx or Intel 13xxx CPUs and they have good built-in GPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Originally, I was looking at the i9 and was planning on using the built-in GPU. Given that I only use Cubase, I decided to go with speed over cores and decided on the Rzzen 9 with the higher GHz. Hence the need for separate GPU.

Thank you for the video also and good to know about the air bubbles getting trapped! Was also not aware of this and will ensure this does not occur in the build.


----------



## ZeroZero (Sep 12, 2022)

Interesting articlae about DDr5. Did you know you can get 128gb of DDR 5 on ONE stick with even 1 TB per stick in the future? I think these products are due to hit the market very soon. I think we are soon getting to the point where getting the fastest PC would be silly overkill. Imagine 4 Itb sticks = 4tb of ultra fast Ram starting at 4200 mhz. minimum. Cpould there conceivably be a need for this in an orchestral or production setting? I think not 









DDR5 - What You Need To Know - Ebuyer Gaming


Interested in picking up DDR5 memory? From DDR5 RAM release date to supported platforms, here’s what you need to know.




www.ebuyer.com




Note: I am not saying that one should buy this yet - a couple of years ion the future, maybe.









DDR5 RAM is here, but you shouldn't buy it (yet)


The next generation of memory is here, but you shouldn't upgrade right now.




www.windowscentral.com


----------



## Technostica (Sep 12, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> Interesting articlae about DDr5. Did you know you can get 128gb of DDR 5 on ONE stick with even 1 TB per stick in the future? I think these products are due to hit the market very soon.


The initial high density sticks for a new generation of RAM tend to be for servers only.
Hard to say when we will see 64GB DDR5 sticks for desktops and when Intel or AMD will support them.
They do limit the maximum RAM on desktop systems, partly because they would rather sell you a workstation.
Once one of them supports 256GB, the other might be forced to follow.
Depends on their HEDT/Workstation platforms.
With AMD possibly abandoning the non Pro version of ThreadRipper, they would then have a massive gulf between desktop and workstation.
So they might feel the pressure earlier than Intel to support 256GB on the desktop.
I think Intel may well have a new HEDT platform which is affordable, unlike TR Pro.
So expect RAM support there to be good.


----------



## BenG (Sep 12, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> Interesting articlae about DDr5. Did you know you can get 128gb of DDR 5 on ONE stick with even 1 TB per stick in the future? I think these products are due to hit the market very soon. I think we are soon getting to the point where getting the fastest PC would be silly overkill. Imagine 4 Itb sticks = 4tb of ultra fast Ram starting at 4200 mhz. minimum. Cpould there conceivably be a need for this in an orchestral or production setting? I think not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is pretty crazy to think about though I am sure we all thought that 128gb was overkill about 15 years ago. Technology evolves quickly and I imagine there won't be a serious need for these types of upgrades until the software we use (DAWs, samplers, et al) are equally evolved to take advantage. The irony...


----------



## BenG (Sep 12, 2022)

Coming back to the GPUs, I seem to be having some small issues finding everything in stock. (yay :/) @Pictus, just curous how you would rank the three mentioned (1630, 6400 and 6500 xt) for when they become available?

I was leaning 6500 xt but after reading reviews and comparisons of the three, I am not so certain anymore...


----------



## Pictus (Sep 13, 2022)

I see you live in Canada, check

or

The disadvantages you see in this review has zero relevance for audio workflow.
The main advantage is the possibility to EASY only install the driver and not the bloatware.





Something we do not have easily with Nvidia bloated driver, but if you want a Nvidia card


https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/product/WgM48d/zotac-geforce-gtx-1630-4-gb-gaming-video-card-zt-t16300f-10l


or


https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/product/6hKhP6/asus-geforce-gtx-1050-ti-4gb-phoenix-video-card-ph-gtx1050ti-4g



Now I see GPU audio https://www.gpu.audio/



I would consider buy a stronger GPU, better ask GPU audio what would be the ideal GPU.


----------



## BenG (Sep 14, 2022)

Pictus said:


> I see you live in Canada, check
> 
> or
> 
> ...



Thanks for this man and I did not think of trying Amazon USA. I will definitely go this route and hoping the shipping isn't ridiculous  The GPU audio thing is actually pretty crazy and something that is really interesting moving forward.

You’re the best!


----------

